# Just a few shots from tonight



## JadedHeart (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally starting to work on my photography again. Weird work schedules, depression, and no internet access made it hard for awhile. But, new job, new schedule, and new home means I actually have time again. Here goes nothing!


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 22, 2017)

I know how it goes - so here's to the NEW!

So glad you're back to this. These are captivating. My favs are the images with trees. Something delightfully haunting about them.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 22, 2017)

Images that show the dark in some of its finer moments.

I liked it. : D


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 26, 2017)

Great photos.  I especially like the bottom one with the moon reflected on the lake. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2017)

dark and deep


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2017)

First 3 photos are very gothic, the others are dark and dramatic... very nice!


----------

